# Betta Art Swap



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

So I got this idea, what if we did an art swap?

I love all of the different styles that everyone uses on this site. So here is my idea.

Paint, draw, pixel, (whatever art form you like) a picture of the betta from the person before you, then post a picture of your betta in the same post. So to keep everything in order please don't post unless you are participating, I wouldn't want someone to be skipped. :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is such a great Idea..I sure wish I could draw..or paint.. I would love to participate..


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

It doesn't mater  I like some of the more "rustic" ones too!

And just because I love Sammy. . . . I call it "The world is gray compared to a betta" lol


----------

